# My 9 year old has a migraine



## Nicole01 (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm so very worried for her. I have chronic migraines and my headache genes have passed to each of my kids.

This is her very first migraine, but has had many many headaches. I sure hope she's better in the morning or I'll take her into the doctor.

I think she's sleeping. I'm letting her sleep in my bed with me tonight. 

It's awful to see your own children in pain.


----------



## bkaydezz (Jul 9, 2012)

My bf gets them like clockwork around the same time every year.
they also run in his family, hes tried different medicins but none of them seemed to work.
i feel bad for you and her. ive had a few myself and its terrible:/
better safe than sorry to have her to the doctor. i think your thought process as far as this is concerned is on target!!!!

Hope to hear good news of her tommorow!


----------



## Nicole01 (Jul 31, 2012)

She is still sleeping! I just feel awful my children were passed this gene.

Maxalt works really well for me. Actually, it's the only medicine that works for my migraines.

My poor daughter could not move and had her hand on her forehead in the dark with no noise. I was able to lay an ice pack on her head after it warned a bit.


----------



## Nicole01 (Jul 31, 2012)

Thank goodness, my daughters headache is gone today!


----------



## Leahdorus (Jul 28, 2008)

Maxalt is the only med that will touch my migraines too. Glad to hear she's feeling better today! My son is starting to get headaches, but so far they're not migraines.


----------



## costa200 (Jun 27, 2012)

Have you taken the child to have her eyes checked recently? plenty of people are severely affected by vision problems in cases of migraines.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

My friend suffered from migraines as a child because of a growth on her pituitary gland. Her daughter suffered and was found to have the same growth (bizarre).

Has your daughter been checked out for headaches? It's really not normal.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm sorry your daughter had a migraine. It's so tough to see our little ones suffering. 

My son has had them once or twice a month since age 4. Some were severe, others in the mild-moderate range, but always with severe nausea. We tried all of the usual migraine medications, which were either ineffective or caused unpleasant side effects. A year ago, at age 11, his new pediatrician put him on a very low dose (5 mg) of amitriptyline once daily. He hasn't had a migraine since starting it, and there don't seem to be any side effects for him so far.


----------



## Nicole01 (Jul 31, 2012)

that_girl said:


> My friend suffered from migraines as a child because of a growth on her pituitary gland. Her daughter suffered and was found to have the same growth (bizarre).
> 
> Has your daughter been checked out for headaches? It's really not normal.


I've suffered from headaches all my life. I've gotten migraines ever since I was a small child. All my children suffer from headaches like I did. It's got to be in the genes.

My middle child was given codeine for her migraines, but it's been a while since she's had them. They never found a reason why she was getting them. They did test after test trying to figure out what was causing them. She even had a spinal tap done since she had one for 2 weeks straight.. We never did find a cause. 

Migraine medicine is so strong for your body. I'm a little nervous to give it to my children since it constricts your blood vessels in your brain. 

Maybe I'm taking them to the wrong doctors. I should be taking them to a neurologist vs a family doctor to figure this out.


----------



## girl friday (Jan 14, 2012)

Just a thought here ... it maybe a complete red hearing ... my son was having really bad headaches, bordering on migranes, that would put him to bed for two days. On a strange impulse I took him to a chiropractor who x rayed his back and found that it was all out of alignment and this was pressing on nerves and causing his headaches. We are now a couple of years down the track after lots of manipulations and he has been headache free for some time. Just something you might like to explore.


----------



## Uptown (Mar 27, 2010)

Nicole01 said:


> Migraine medicine is so strong for your body. I'm a little nervous to give it to my children since it constricts your blood vessels in your brain. Maybe ...I should be taking them to a neurologist vs a family doctor to figure this out.


Yes, absolutely, take them to a neurologist. Sumatriptan (aka "Imitrex") greatly changed my life when it came out about 20 years ago. Headaches that would dog me for two days were gone in just 20 minutes. Now I am able to go on vacations and not worry about the whole trip being ruined by a dull, throbbing headache.

Because I get migraines frequently, I sometimes take that med nearly every day for weeks. I therefore encourage you to see a neurologist to obtain a professional opinion rather than simply _assume_ your child is better off suffering. The neurologist can tell you whether this drug presents any substantial risk for children.


----------



## Nicole01 (Jul 31, 2012)

Uptown said:


> Yes, absolutely, take them to a neurologist. Sumatriptan (aka "Imitrex") greatly changed my life when it came out about 20 years ago. Headaches that would dog me for two days were gone in just 20 minutes. Now I am able to go on vacations and not worry about the whole trip being ruined by a dull, throbbing headache.
> 
> Because I get migraines frequently, I sometimes take that med nearly every day for weeks. I therefore encourage you to see a neurologist to obtain a professional opinion rather than simply _assume_ your child is better off suffering. The neurologist can tell you whether this drug presents any substantial risk for children.


I plan on taking both the girls to the same appointment.

I have chronic migraines myself. They've worsened when I broke my neck. I, too, get them daily for 2-3 weeks at a time. 

I'd much rather have them myself then to see my babies get them. I hate seeing them in pain.


----------



## LadyFrog (Feb 27, 2012)

Nicole01 said:


> I plan on taking both the girls to the same appointment.
> 
> I have chronic migraines myself. They've worsened when I broke my neck. I, too, get them daily for 2-3 weeks at a time.
> 
> I'd much rather have them myself then to see my babies get them. I hate seeing them in pain.


Get your doc to test both you and your daughter for h. pylori. 

They are now estimating that over 50% of migraine sufferers have this bacteria. 

It's an easy test and it's treatable.

I get terrible migraines but mine are from an illness I live with.

H. Pylori Infection and Migraine | National Headache Foundation

Search the net; there's all kinds of info.


----------

